# We ARE what we eat.....



## Guest (Oct 17, 2000)

Is that a fact now??? http://www.truefoodnow.org/gmo_facts/shopping.html calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

what are you saying,linda.nouthing we eat is NOT geneng food.denny


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2000)

Hi Denny,Sadly, it looks that way. I have not looked that whole website over yet but did look at some of the True Foods list. There are some food processors, apparently, who do not use GE foods though. I'm assuming that the info on the site is valid as it is put out by Greenpeace.For now, I'm just trying to stay away from processed foods and avoid dairy products (except eggs), wheat, corn and potatoes. Also trying to cut down on caffeine. We are already drinking decaf coffee but I'm limiting my daily intake of that and substituting green tea, straight. I want to eventually eliminate sugar from my diet. Last night I slept for 8-1/2 hours STRAIGHT. I can't tell you how long it has been since I did that. Four hours at a time has just about been my limit for the past two plus years. I didn't feel as sore as usual when I got up either.I also don't have as much of a bloating problem now. And no constipation. But, I've only been eating like this for about six days. I can only hope it'll get better.calida (Lynda)


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i admire your determination,and im glad it seems to be working.i think about dieting alot,but that just dont get it.my food,my lovely junk food.i do need to try more,or stop bitching.denny


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI CALIDA DN SQURTS.This is an excerpt from one of my recent Newsletters (last week) which you should find informative. This is an area of serious concern for the immunologists I work with, and the particular scientific testimony I quoted below distills the core problem...MNL------------------------------------WHY THE CONCERN OVER GENETICALLY ENGINEERED FOODS...BETTER CALLED GENETICALLY MODIFIED ORGANISMS?Following is an excerpt from testimony given before the United StatesHouse of Representatives Science Committee Hearings on GMOï¿½s on October 5,1999 by Rebecca Goldburg, Ph.D. Dr. Goldburg is the Senior Scientist atthe Environmental Defense Fund's New York City headquarters. She also serves on the National Research Councilï¿½s "Committee on GeneticallyModified Pest-Protected Plants".---------------------------------------------ï¿½Ecological, Food Safety, and Health Risks Associated with GeneticallyEngineered Crops" (Dr. Rebecca Goldburg)There are a number of ecological and health risks associated with genetically engineered crops. I will elucidate four of these risks ï¿½ three of apparent significance and one of lesser concern. Allergenicity: The dominant food safety risk associated with geneticallyengineered crops is that foods derived from these crops will causeallergic reactions in susceptible individuals. Genes code for proteins,and when genetic engineers add a new gene to a crop plant they are in mostcases adding a new protein to foods derived from the crop. Some of theseproteins may be allergens, since all known food allergens are proteins. A tomato with an added banana gene, for example, might cause an allergicreaction in banana-allergic people if the gene happens to encode anallergen found in bananas. Although the odds that any particular geneencodes an allergen are small, the risk is not hypothetical. In themid-1990's the seed company Pioneer Hi-bred dropped plans to commercializetransgenic soybeans containing a gene from Brazil nuts after researchshowed that the soybeans would cause allergic reactions in Brazil nutallergic individuals. The potential addition of new allergens to foods via genetic engineeringis a serious public health concern. Roughly 2.5 to 5 million Americanssuffer from food allergies. Although reactions in many individuals arelimited to unpleasant symptoms such as gastrointestinal distress or skinrashes, allergic reactions in some individuals can cause anaphylacticshock and death. Unfortunately, there is currently no predictive methodology for testingthe allergenicity of most proteins introduced to foods via geneticengineering. Testing is only possible for proteins from commonlyallergenic foods such as nuts. Blood serum is available from individualswith common food allergies, thus allowing proteins from commonlyallergenic foods to be screened for "antibody-antigen" reactions. However,for most proteins, including those from foods that are not commonlyallergenic and those from non-food sources such as bacteria, no suchtesting is possible. In other words, most proteins added to foods via genetic engineeringcannot be tested for allergenicity. Instead, industry scientists simplyscreen the biochemical characteristics of proteins to see if they areconsistent with the characteristics associated with allergens. It remainsto be seen how effective such screening will be in protecting publichealth. However, until more research to understand food allergies isconducted, it is unlikely that a predictive method for testing theallergenicity of proteins will become available. ï¿½_____End Of Excerpt_________________Signet Diagnostic Corporation, developer of the LEAP Lifestyle ManagementProgram for identification and control od food hypersensitivity was issuedU.S.Patent Number 6,114,174 : ï¿½IN VITRO DETECTION OF REACTIONS IN BLOOD TOFOREIGN SUBSTANCESï¿½ on September 5, 2000. This patent is for the novel end-point immune analysis MRT (MediatorRelease Test)which is the basis for LEAP dietary therapy. Signet wasnotified today of approval of its Second U.S. Patent application for thenew "technologic method" that this test is based upon.As the MRT detects end-point immunologic reaction of the circulatingimmune system to foreign substances (foods, additives, chemicals) thetechnology is believed to present an opportunity to evaluate any new GMOsin vitro for occurrence of hypersensitivity reactions of circulatingimmune cells to GMOï¿½s in persons otherwise unractive to the native foodform, thus help establish the relative short term safety, or lack thereof,of GMO consumption. Signet has begun taking steps to identify and secure the resourcesnecessary to conduct this vital investigation into the safety of GMOï¿½s forwhich a method may now be available._____________________________________GMO SAFETY CHAMPION IN CONGRESSOhio District 10 Representative to the House Dennis Kucinich has sponsoredlegislation to correct the egregious problem of NO LABELLING REQUIRED offoods containg GM material, pending development of realisticsafety-testing measures for GMO's.Learn more at his website's page concerning this legislation, and moreabout the GMO health issues and why they should be of particular concernto victims of food intolerance such as IBS and IBD patients: http://www.house.gov/kucinich/action/gef.htm __________________________________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Heres a link to a nice little chart summarizing a BioTech Industry Survey of everything thats out there already: http://www.bio.org/food&ag/transgenic_products.html MNL______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2000)

Mike,Thanks loads for this post and the URLs. I think most folks have to agree that these foods should be labeled as such. At the rate we're going, pretty soon fricaseed corrugated cardboard will be a healthier food choice than some of the stuff we're seeing on the grocery shelves.Thanks again for posting.calida (Lynda)


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Probably too high in insoluble fiber...and it is already healthier than some of the stuff people eat. Ever read the label on a "Healthy Choice" Frozen Dinner? Better life through chemistry. I stand in the aisle of the produce section right next to the frozen chemicals...uh...frozen pseudofood...and look at all the older folks throwing this stuff in their carts instead of fresh foods, knowing that their arthritis, bowel troubles, headaches, ugh...are ALL just getting worse and worse from ingesting all those additives and overprocessed FRESH WHOLE TURKEY BREAST-like DINNER, and we just ALLOW IT to go on! Do we learn from what others already know? Like the New Zealanders?Nope. Not until 70% of the population has IBS, chronic fatigue, fibromyalgia and daily headaches...we're up to about 40% now. And here come the GMO's to finish the job!have you seen the ANIMALS on the way into the foodchain? Not enough already with the hormone treated beef and the antibiotic poultry...go to: http://partners.nytimes.com/library/nation...imal.3.jpg.html for a look see whats coming for us next!Have a GMOFDMNL______________ www.leapallergy.com (Or is it we BECOME what we eat?)[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 10-23-2000).]


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CALIDA:Sorry it appears that link I have kept around and posted above to the genetically improved animal chart is now dead...I will try to find where the info went and repost later...the page must have been removed but it is real interesting...MNLAwww Rats I forgot my password into that databse....here is a summary of the chart anyway...This is a list of the "pharm animals" being developed by genetic engineering to produce things like drugs:CHICKENUniversity of GuelphIs being developed to produce an antibiotic lysozyme in its eggs. This is supposed to reduce the infection rates of the chicken eggs (like from salmonalle I guess).COWPharming IncoprporatedThe milk contains lactoferrin, a human protein that can be used to treat infections in people.GOATGenzyme IncorporatedCarries Antithrombin III, a human blood protein, in its milk. The protein prevents blood clotting in people.GOATNexia BiotechnologiesUnder development to produce spider silk in its milk. I forget the use of spider silk, gotta look it up.SHEEPPPL Therapeutics.Secretes a drug in its milk called alpha 1 antitrypsin which is useful in cystic fibrosisPIGUniversity of GuelphProduces Phytase, a bacterial protein that helps pigs digest the pollutant phosphorous normally found in high concentrations in pig poo.And I am sure there are more to come! So we are not just screwing aorund with the plant genetics and all, that is inherent in that...MNL[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 10-23-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2000)

Holy Cow! (Pig, Sheep, Goat, etc.)That is amazing! I thought it was only with plants. These guys certainly don't get much press with this stuff. Makes me think, "if it's so wonderful, why isn't the public made more aware of it?"And how fantastic for these genetic jockies. A whole world full of guinea pigs to test it on. Even more than Adolf had at his disposal when he was rebreaking arms and legs over and over to see how long it'd be before they would not heal anymore.Like the old lady said, I'm glad I'm on my way OUT rather than on my way IN. But that isn't the point. There will be those who come after us, and what of them?Thanks,calida (Lynda)


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

All I know is anytime I catch any of this chemcial garbage going into BabyNL's mouth, I snatch it and explain.."Poison Honey. Have an apple!"


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2000)

Good for you, Mike! And good for BabyNL too.calida


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2000)

Mike,You mentioned 40% have headaches? That really surprises me. I know I have them because I have a yeast overgrowth problem. If I stay away from sugar and take my anti-yeast goodies from the health food store I'm okay. It also gives me a sore throat.I really do believe diet is the way to go, my daughter is now rid of her IBS and is doing really well with her FM/Myofascial Pain Syndrome. When she cheats, she has problems, so obviously for her, diet is the answer.Casey


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

CASEY:Sorry I wrote that sentence with the wrong punctuation...what I meant to says is that about 40% of the population has one or more the symptomologic sets associated with delayed-hypersensitivity reactions. Chronic headaches, for example (migraine and non-migraine) are one of the symptoms.BAsically, over the last 40 years that we have dramatically modified the chemical load on the immune system more and more symptoms of abnormal immune reactions have been seen in the western populations starting here...and these can be quantified with the new methodology and technology the immunologist I work with has patented. We have now used the final-form on nealt 1,500 symptomatic subjects...it is amazing what is occuring.It is truly something that is a pandemic developing, and it is not noticed by too many investigators as all the money is focused on pharmaceutical-driven investigation for symptomatic attenuation not the underlying mechanisms. Most of the investigators that even are interested in thsi investigation have retired over the last decade or so as they have grown old ringing a bell that no one wants to hear.Soon enough...but the question remains once toxin-induced loss of tolerance occurs is it reversible? We cannot tell, so far, only that the reactions occur and what precipitates them, and that multiple mechanisms are involved.Have a DFD...the baby has become so jealous of the computer that it is impossible to do anything with it...she is screaming at me for juice, cookies, shoes, stomach hurts, ice cream, dinner, my socks,,,and now it is just AIEEEEEEEEE.... 2 year olds: cannot live with em cannot kill emMNL________________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

